# Melanotan 2 dosage



## d08inmanr (Jul 27, 2015)

I have been wanting to try some melanotan to give my skin that nice tan color that im wanting, everytime i try to tan or im out in the sun i burn.. I am just looking at what the dosage and loading phase would be.. How much will i be needing..1 bottle, 2, 3? ..


----------



## Ksurf (Aug 11, 2015)

d08inmanr said:


> I have been wanting to try some melanotan to give my skin that nice tan color that im wanting, everytime i try to tan or im out in the sun i burn.. I am just looking at what the dosage and loading phase would be.. How much will i be needing..1 bottle, 2, 3? ..



Ya, me too! Looking for some dosage advice. Don't want to turn my white rats black, just a little on the brown side.


----------



## ASHOP (Sep 24, 2015)

d08inmanr said:


> I have been wanting to try some melanotan to give my skin that nice tan color that im wanting, everytime i try to tan or im out in the sun i burn.. I am just looking at what the dosage and loading phase would be.. How much will i be needing..1 bottle, 2, 3? ..



I like 1/2mg daily and using a tanning bed 2-3 x per week.


----------



## Magnus82 (Sep 24, 2015)

No loading necessary.  Start at 200mcg/day and like ashop mentioned, tan 3x/wk. After 2 weeks you'll have a good assessment of what your color will be.  If at that point you still feel you need to be darker,  add 100/day for another week.  You can also add an additional tanning day to.  I do 300mcg/wk and people think I'm black. At 200mcg/day you have enough for 50 days.  I'd get at least 2 bottles cause you'll probably love it.  If everything worked as well as mt2, we'd all look like Ronnie Coleman.


----------



## ASHOP (Sep 25, 2015)

Magnus82 said:


> No loading necessary.  Start at 200mcg/day and like ashop mentioned, tan 3x/wk. After 2 weeks you'll have a good assessment of what your color will be.  If at that point you still feel you need to be darker,  add 100/day for another week.  You can also add an additional tanning day to.  I do 300mcg/wk and people think I'm black. At 200mcg/day you have enough for 50 days.  I'd get at least 2 bottles cause you'll probably love it.  If everything worked as well as mt2, we'd all look like Ronnie Coleman.



I have NEVER been darker in my life while I was using MT2. Some people thought I was a different race at one point. I like it very well and will use it again.


----------



## cybrsage (Sep 27, 2015)

I do the same as what everyone else has said, except that I move to a maintenance dose of 500mcg once every 3 weeks and tan 8 minutes an hour after the injection.  I stay a nice caramel color all year round.  I tan easily, though, so you may need more.  I am a Type 3 skin type (the types should be listed on the inside of the tanning booth).

You can preload a ton of syringes and freeze MT2 and it will last a very long time.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Sep 30, 2015)

I'm impatient so I do the loading dose of 1mg everyday for 10 days and hit the tanning bed EOD. This gets me brown in a couple weeks.  After the loading phase I take 500mcg 2-3 times a week. If I want the sex drive increase and incredibly hard erections I'll do at least an mg.  This seems to work best with less frequent use. With everyday use the body adapts and it's not as good for sexual benefits.


----------



## djpase (Oct 1, 2015)

johnjuanb1 said:


> I'm impatient so I do the loading dose of 1mg everyday for 10 days and hit the tanning bed EOD. This gets me brown in a couple weeks.  After the loading phase I take 500mcg 2-3 times a week. If I want the sex drive increase and incredibly hard erections I'll do at least an mg.  This seems to work best with less frequent use. With everyday use the body adapts and it's not as good for sexual benefits.



agree, this is how i use it. try to do it on tanning days. i went to hard at 1st and my lips turned brown and was told i look funny. so be careful and work your way up to where you like you tone, i did 500mcg yesterday b4 tan and still hard as a a rock


----------



## The Grim Repper (Oct 2, 2015)

I was on vacation at the beach on MT-2 and from the house, my own father in law looked out across the beach and wondered "who that spanish guy talking to my daughter is." LMAO.


----------



## djpase (Oct 2, 2015)

The Grim Repper said:


> I was on vacation at the beach on MT-2 and from the house, my own father in law looked out across the beach and wondered "who that spanish guy talking to my daughter is." LMAO.





lmfao


----------



## cybrsage (Oct 3, 2015)

If you want the libido and such increase that MT2 gives, but do not want to get too dark, you can use PT141.  Someone isolated the portions of MT2 that cause those effects and created the peptide PT141 with it.


----------

